# Monster Lens



## ScotA (Jan 29, 2011)

What do you think of this huge lens :shock: From what I read , it is the second series of Nikkor's first zoom lens. It's a handful.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow whats the range on that bad boy?


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats not a monster lens... THIS is a monster lens: Canon 5200mm f/14 lens | Williamo&#039;s Blog


----------



## ScotA (Jan 30, 2011)

HaHa you win.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 30, 2011)

80-200 f2.8?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2011)

This is my guess, Nikkor 85-250mm f/4-4.5: http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/zoomsMF/85250mm.htm


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats awesomely huge--does it weigh alot?

Regards,
Jake


----------



## ScotA (Jan 30, 2011)

dxq canada you nailed it. Nikkor 85-250mm. and yes it is heavy.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 30, 2011)

ScotA said:


> dxq canada you nailed it. Nikkor 85-250mm. and yes it is heavy.



Does he win it now?


----------



## Buckster (Jan 31, 2011)

Diggin' that Nikon F with the Photomic F finder on it too. Looks just like mine, except I've still got the "angle restrictor" (little snoot that sticks out the side, which a lens like this one wants to use).


----------



## SensePhoto (Jan 31, 2011)

its like someone mounted a telescope on the camera lol


----------



## compur (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is a good reference on the different versions of this lens.

I had one of these lenses briefly.  It was difficult to control camera shake 
when on a tripod for some reason.  I think it had to do with the position of 
the lens' tripod mount.  Otherwise a nice lens though.


----------



## Opher (Jan 31, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Thats not a monster lens... THIS is a monster lens: Canon 5200mm f/14 lens | Williamo&#039;s Blog


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 31, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Thats not a monster lens... THIS is a monster lens: Canon 5200mm f/14 lens | Williamo&#039;s Blog


 
Not an "L", no care. :meh:


----------

